# dream tank



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

www.deepseaaquatics.net

the neo 185 .... 60x30x25 awesome but would cost a ton to set up, would need to have at least 300w halides for a tank that deep porbably more. 3 400watt with high end reflectors plus 6 24 inch t-5 lighting alone would cost a couple grand not to mention the electric bill it would generate.

for a more realistic dream im thining the neo 90 in a couple years after i get a few other things taken care of and know i wont have to move. its 36 x 24 x 25 so its a foot longer and half a foot wider them my current tank. this would be good once my stuff grows out more..

or i should just man up and get the oceanic tech 120, 48 x 24 x 24..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Im taking baby steps...and looking at a 30 gallon cube right now.

Love that neo 90...that thing is sweet looking. What is the cost of that tank?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Im taking baby steps...and looking at a 30 gallon cube right now.
> 
> Love that neo 90...that thing is sweet looking. What is the cost of that tank?


im afraid to find out. im sure its not cheap, with stand im guesing atleast 1500


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

those demensions are great. Oceaninc has 176 that is 60x24x?. You could easily get away with running 3 250w mh bulbs if used lumen bright reflectors on 24" deep tank. I would start with the 90g and just buy the equipment that could be used on for the upgrade to the 185g. The when it is time to upgrade you would just need to buy another ballast and reflector.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i found the red sea max 34 at my LRS for 550$! thought that was a pretty awesome price.

ive doubled my old tank size with this new 50, and im sure it will get bigger over time. damned addictive (and freaking expensive) hobby


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

tell me this one,,, if these plants live on the bottom of the ocean why do they need so much light..?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

cueball said:


> tell me this one,,, if these plants live on the bottom of the ocean why do they need so much light..?


most of the corals that reefers keep come from depths between 1 and 100 feet and a mojority are in 30 feet or less of water in tropical zones near the equator where the sun it most intense and water visibilty is very high so it is necessary to attempt to reproduce these high levels of intese light however if its possible to provide higher then normal light you could potentially get fast growth rate or more intense
color.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

cueball said:


> tell me this one,,, if these plants live on the bottom of the ocean why do they need so much light..?


Nismo pretty much explained it...I would also like to take the time to point out that corals are not plants. Corals are animals (phylum Cnidaria)...some do live symbiotically with algae (algae are protists). The only places in the ocean you will find true plants are going to be in estuarine environments along the shore.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Here is a dream tank-
http://cgi.ebay.com/HUGE-1000-Gallon-Aquar...bayphotohosting


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

wow that is a dream tank for sure for 3000 its a steal wow


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

that 1000 gall is crazy........emagine the up keep
i just got my 180g set up for salt, drilled it myself and plumb it in tonight


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

BioTeAcH said:


> tell me this one,,, if these plants live on the bottom of the ocean why do they need so much light..?


Nismo pretty much explained it...I would also like to take the time to point out that corals are not plants. Corals are animals (phylum Cnidaria)...some do live symbiotically with algae (algae are protists). The only places in the ocean you will find true plants are going to be in estuarine environments along the shore.








[/quote]

and kelp beds...lol









and mermaid queensized beds...


----------

